# Canon Professional Network Publishes DPP 4.0 Preview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16730"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16730">Tweet</a></div>
Canon has launched Digital Photo Professional (DPP) 4.0, the first sweeping overhaul of Canon’s RAW processing software since its launch. The latest version of DPP – available for download at the end of June – has been updated with a raft of key changes to satisfy the most demanding of digital photographers.</p>
<p>Canon software engineers – having the unique advantage of being able to directly harness the power of the Canon sensors, DIGIC processors and lenses – have made the all-new Digital Photo Professional 4.0 a much faster, more dynamic, linear and feature-packed image editing software solution, thanks to the ability to fully utilise 64-bit architecture. The latest version of DPP has been designed and developed from the ground up, tailored to the workflows of professional and high-end amateurs to help them realise the key EOS System concepts of speed, ease of use and high image quality.</p>
<p>New, improved Canon algorithms have been optimised to make the most of the wealth of information delivered by the camera sensors, while productivity has been increased thanks to improved speed of RAW image display and developing that makes real-time image adjustment a reality.</p>
<p><strong>DPP 4.0: ALL-NEW KEY FEATURES</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Faster, real-time adjustments.</li>
<li>Improved RAW file workflow.</li>
<li>Better, more approachable user interfaces.</li>
<li>Compatible with 64-bit native environments.</li>
<li>Colour adjustments for specific colour gamuts.</li>
<li>Improved highlight recovery provides expanded tonality.</li>
<li>Improved shadow recovery function.</li>
<li>Support for movie playback.</li>
<li>Auto Lighting Optimizer can be applied to JPEG images.</li>
<li>Better integration with EOS Utility.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/digital_photo_professional_4_0_launched.do" target="_blank">Read the full preview at CPN</a></strong> (via <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9886" target="_blank">TDP</a>)</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2014)

"At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. "
Those with older cameras will have to wait, but its coming.


----------



## wsgroves (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow looks like a lot better piece of software then the last version.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2014)

Bravo, Canon. DPP has always been a favourite of mine. I am so happy to see you improving it.

Am going back to the World Cup now!! ;-)


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 18, 2014)

does this offer anything that lightroom can't? do people only use it because it's free, or is it better at anything?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> "At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. "
> Those with older cameras will have to wait, but its coming.



But not in the new version, only an update to the older version.

I wonder if they'll keep two lines going separately forever, or if they'll eventually merge them.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

keithfullermusic said:


> does this offer anything that lightroom can't? do people only use it because it's free, or is it better at anything?



DLO.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

keithfullermusic said:


> does this offer anything that lightroom can't? do people only use it because it's free, or is it better at anything?



Never been a big lightroom fan myself, however, at least with the 5d3 DPP was sharper from initial tests than Lightrooms ACR functions. Not sure if adobes ACR has improved it, but when I shoot raw, DPP is what I use for processing my files... I was very impressed with how this DPP rendered the previews quicker and smoother than in the past... makes things even more fine tuned... so far i like what I see.


----------



## MintChocs (Jun 18, 2014)

I find it so strange that Canon has released this for only their upper range. Photographers who have these cameras are probably the ones least likely to use DPP.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

"At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. "

Some very bizarre wording there!
Shouldn't they have said: "For other models, an update of DPP 4.0 will be released."???
This makes it sound like everyone else will get some second-rate minor update of 3.14.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> I find it so strange that Canon has released this for only their upper range. Photographers who have these cameras are probably the ones least likely to use DPP.



Yeah, I guess they are trying to change that. It still seems strange that they word it to imply they won't let anyone but up-to-date FF users ever get the full DPP from now on though.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 19, 2014)

Blah, blah, blah. Unless / until the new DPP supports all my bodies (5D3, 5D, 20D), I'll continue to use Lightroom.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 19, 2014)

"ENHANCED HIGHLIGHT FUNCTION

Canon software developers have re-engineered the processing algorithms to increase the freedom in tonal rendering. By adjusting highlights, it is now possible to reproduce tones such as those in clouds and peoples’ faces that would previously have appeared washed out."

Hmm, I wonder how Canon managed this in software (if indeed true?), without actually increasing sensor's dynamic range in highlights.

I'm a fan of DPP (and Digital Lens Optimizer), and this new version looks very good so far. I do hope DPP's slowness in converting RAW to JPEG has become faster as well as how slow it is to "transfer to photoshop" to use some specific Photoshop function/plug-in while in DPP :'(


----------



## MintChocs (Jun 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> "ENHANCED HIGHLIGHT FUNCTION
> 
> Canon software developers have re-engineered the processing algorithms to increase the freedom in tonal rendering. By adjusting highlights, it is now possible to reproduce tones such as those in clouds and peoples’ faces that would previously have appeared washed out."
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamF (Jun 19, 2014)

Where is the Mac OSX version ?


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 19, 2014)

Downloaded ans installed it on my Mac Pro (latest version) and on my Macbook Pro also 2014 model.

Installation is flawless.
Interface looks a lot cleaner now.
I had no time to play with DPP, just opened a few files and it does what is expected.
What has improved a lot is Remote shooting via PC/MAC in EOS Utility
The camera bit has not changed, you still have to click through about a dozen of screens, but from there on life has improved a lot. the "pairing" juts works instantly and you are ready to go. The interface is soooooo muuuuuch better that is definitely worth a try.

This version of EOS Utility does not support a connect via a aUSB cable , so either LAN or wifi
Both sets of software install next to the existing versions, so you can run both.

Hope this helps a bit


Ben


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

AdamF said:


> Where is the Mac OSX version ?



... Right here http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?model=EOS-1D%20X&filter=0&menu=Download


----------



## Rob Carter (Jun 19, 2014)

Just had a quick play with DPP 4.0

Two major snags for me.

1. Cropping - You have to reset the aspect ratio for each image.

2. Paste recipe - not possible to paste the recipe to all the images.

I hope there is a way around these, but I cannot see it at the moment.


----------



## stefsan (Jun 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> I'm a fan of DPP (and Digital Lens Optimizer), and this new version looks very good so far. I do hope DPP's slowness in converting RAW to JPEG has become faster as well as how slow it is to "transfer to photoshop" to use some specific Photoshop function/plug-in while in DPP :'(



DPP 3.14 feels clunky and sometimes cumbersome to work with, but non the less I use it as a first step in my RAW-workflow. I really don't get the point of shutting out the (presumed) majority of DPP users from the improvements of version 4


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 19, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> Downloaded ans installed it on my Mac Pro (latest version) and on my Macbook Pro also 2014 model.
> 
> This version of EOS Utility does not support a connect via a aUSB cable , so either LAN or wifi



_What?!?_


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

... I'm on Mac also, and this version is working with USB cable.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 19, 2014)

Rob Carter said:


> Just had a quick play with DPP 4.0
> 
> Two major snags for me.
> 
> ...



Hey rob, in the overall screen where you see all your images, you can right click on the changed image, copy recipe, and select whichever images you want and paste... As far as croping, it defaults to free aspect ratio, so if you wanted to batch all your imagess as an 8x10, i can see that being a pain, but personally i'd keep that as a post project.


----------



## vscd (Jun 19, 2014)

As I don't work with DPP, because the results are less accurate than with DXO, I don't care too much about the new Version 4. But if you want to test the programm just grab a serialnumber from the net (be creative with the google image search or read exifs) and try it out for yourself. It *really *blocks RAW_Files from other Cams like my 5D, but you can easily find a lot of 1DX-CR2's on the net to evaluate the new features. JPEGs (even from nonsupported cams) are useable, too. 

I don't see too much new features for the masses, allthough I didn't used the programm excessive. The workflow is indeed better, but this is just the way a tool should work in 2014. Nothing special to see, I think.

Edit: And they don't support a lot of my old lenses, again ;(


----------



## JEL (Jun 19, 2014)

The auto-gamma is one single massive improvement in V4, in my opinion.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 20, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> wopbv4 said:
> 
> 
> > Downloaded ans installed it on my Mac Pro (latest version) and on my Macbook Pro also 2014 model.
> ...





Click said:


> ... I'm on Mac also, and this version is working with USB cable.





Deepest apologies. It does work with a USB cable. I always use LAN or Wifi, so the intro screen of EOS Utility confused me


Again sorry !!!!!


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 27, 2014)

At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. 

Where is the "update of DPP 3.14"? I have the 3.14.15.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 1, 2014)

JEL said:


> The auto-gamma is one single massive improvement in V4, in my opinion.



Wow, DPP 4.0 Auto-Gamma has been an eye-opener for me. I have never liked the results of "Auto" anything previously, including Photoshop's "Auto" tone, contrast, and color, but DPP 4.0 Auto-Gamma is giving me some well-judged, natural-appearing results. I just used it for a set of photo's shot under mid-day sun by poolside with strong sun highlights and building shadows, and Auto-Gamma gave me fast, natural results, which I copied the recipe and pasted on to others for a very efficient post-processing workflow 8)


----------

